# ...show us your vintage chronos and divers!



## wingcommander (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey guys,

this is Bernd from Hamburg!

I love vintage chronos and dicers.

So i would be happy to see what you may have!

Here one of mine.... :notworthy:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

There ya go !


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Couple for you plus a Sinn.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Love those 6139s. Here's mine.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some of mine..
















































































































































































































I'm not sure of the age of the two Citizen's so they may not count as 'Vintage'..

By the way, How old is generally accepted for a watch to qualify as vintage??

Cheers, John..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A few of my chronos


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

johnbaz said:


> Some of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need one of those ! I would personally class vintage as 30+ years old.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry photobucket playing up again


----------



## maclerche (Jan 30, 2016)

Vulcain ref. R7651A from 70's


----------

